# Trash bags



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I take weekly 4 bags of garbage of 30 gallons every week. How about you guys?


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I burn all burnables in the fire pit. I take a grocery bag or two of trash to the dumpster on my way to work about twice a week.


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

We go through about one kitchen bag in 5 days. I really need to get around to designing the incinerator I've been pondering, to burn all paper products...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm in the city. no burning. i put out 1 med garbage bag every 2 weeks.then the other weeks for the recycle bin. and bags of paper. everything has to be sorted and placed at the curb. i only have about 1/2 a recycle bin and one grocery bag full of paper.~Georgia.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

We're pretty bad. With a family of 6 (2 in diapers at night and when going out- cloth all other times) we have alot of trash it seems. Probably 3-5 bags a week.
We can't burn out trash.


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, after Googling incinerators, I found a guy who lives a couple hours south of me selling a in-home incinerator. Natural gas, 1.5 bushel, 30K BTU, he's wanting me to make an offer.
Majestic ESO-1, made in Huntington, IN....

Anyone have any input on that?


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I am thinking on a trash compactor, do you guys have any experience with them?


----------



## FlatlinesUp (Sep 7, 2009)

all organics go in the compost
usually have 2 30gal bags per week for the curb can.

burn about 3 times a year when I get over full on cardboard etc.


No exp w/compactors, or incinerators, sorry.


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

I recycle as much as I can, it's only a couple miles into town to the dropoff point.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Well, I've been cleaning out my garage and have had 8-10 black bags each week. When I'm not doing that, I have 3-4 white kitchen bags each week for a family of 6 (no one in diapers.)


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

The compactors in my area are no very good, and they have to be installed under the cabinet, so I am not getting one. But still at home we produce 6-10 bags of garbage 13 gallons, and at work I produce one bag of garbage 13 gallons a day! I think is because we are not keeper. Is anyone out there with similar situation, I have no idea how we produce so much garbage. GB



FlatlinesUp said:


> all organics go in the compost
> usually have 2 30gal bags per week for the curb can.
> 
> burn about 3 times a year when I get over full on cardboard etc.
> ...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

For a family of 4, we generate about 1 1/2 30 gallon bags of trash each week. This includes bathroom trash and whatever we clean up in the yard and on our street that is not compostable. Organics get composted-we have 2 piles. One in the garden area and one in the parking lot-there will be a garden there someday. All cardboard, plastic and glass gets recycled-it is picked up along with our trash. I can usually fill a bin twice a month. We're reducing our packaging when we shop and re-using containers as much as we can. I have more jars filled with food than boxes these days.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, I'm just one person, but I only use 1 full kitchen bag per week. Chickens/worms/dogs get all food garbage, plastic, glass and metal are recycled - have to haul it every few months about 30 miles. The rest is packed pretty tightly in the bag. I'd love to have a trash ditch - just a ditch where I could put all paper/cardboard or other degradable stuff, cover it with a layer of dirt so it won't blow away, and let it improve the soil. I read somewhere about a family that did that and could see the difference in the growth of grass where the trash was buried.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Just to put what you think is good for the environment and allow to improve the soil. We don't have that privilege, but we are sending about 6 40 gallons of trash per week, only once a week they pick up big items. and twice a month we send out the recyclables. that's it...:sing:


----------

